# Wisconsin Support Group??



## mystica24 (Jun 15, 2006)

Anybody from Wisconsin??? :hide


----------



## Paperbagz (Jun 28, 2006)

*Wisconsin Support Group in Madison, WI*

There is a fear and phobia support group in Madison, WI. Contact information is as follows: http://www.mhcdc.org contact name is Poncho O. or ask about the group when calling the main number.


----------



## richie (Jan 24, 2006)

Milwaukee here


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Another Milwaukee area guy here as well.


----------

